# Blood donation



## bluemoonguy

Hey folks,

Sorry, I feel like I'm spamming the boards lately. I did a bit of research on these forums and came across this post asking about blood donation and graves disease:

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7270&highlight=donate+blood

However, this didn't answer my question about donating blood if you've either ever had cancer or, more specifically, had RAI treatment. According to a link embedded in the forum post above, it seems like since I've had cancer (doesn't matter which type, except for localized skin cancer), I'm automatically disqualified from ever being allowed to donate blood the rest of my life:

http://thyroid.about.com/library/weekly/aa091201a.htm

Have any other cancer survivors out there actually tried to visit a blood donation station and inquire about this, more specifically thyroid cancer survivors?

I don't know if you saw the news, but there were some huge fertilizer plant explosions here in Texas that have caused many injuries and deaths. I'm sure after given this tragedy (and the God-awful Boston Marathon tragedy just a few days ago) that the Red Cross will be looking for plenty of donors. I'd like to help, if possible.

Thanks folks, and be safe.


----------



## joplin1975

I tried to give (Red Cross). I was declined, but it wasn't thyroid cancer that was the problem. They said as long as I was six months out from my therapy level dose, it was no problem. The issue, for me, was that I had been to Mexico (malaria risk) in the past 12 months.


----------

